# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  قائمة ملوك و فراعنة مصر  حتي الان

## ابن طيبة

اود ان اقدم كل ملوك مصر منذ عصر ما قبل الاسرات و حتي الان
حصريا من اجل منتدي ابناء مصر

عصر ما قبل الأسرات حوالى 3000 ق.م.

الأسرة صفر

الملك عقرب

سعرقت يعني الملك عقرب أو الملك العقرب، وهو اسم آخر ملك أو ملكين 
من ملوك مصر العليا قبيل توحيد مصر حوالي سنة 3200 ق.م. والاسم قد يشير إلى الإلهة سركت
الدليل الوحيد على وجوده هو رأس صولجان عثر عليه في نخن. ويعتقد أنه عاش مباشرة قبل حكم الملك نارمر أو عايشه في ثينيس. 
وربما كان ملكاً محلياً في نخن وليس له علاقة بالبيت الحاكم في ثينثس، أو قد يكون منافسا من داخل الأسرة.
 نظرية أخرى تجعله نارمر ذاته باسم آخر (كعادة الفراعنة في حمل العديد من الأسماء والألقاب).
اسم "سعرقت" استعير في الفيلم "الملك عقرب" Scorpion King المنتج عام 2002، وهو الفيلم المبني (بتصرف) على قصة الملك المصري حسب رواية 
المحطة التلفزيونية 
"هيستوري تشانيل" History Channel.

******
العصر الثينى حوالى 2950 - 2635 ق.م


الاسرة الاولي

نارمر

نعرمر أو نارمر موحد مصر في القرن الثاني والثلاثين قبل الميلاد، ومؤسس الأسرة الفرعونية الأولى. ويعتقد أنه خلف الملك سركت، آخر ملوك ما قبل الأسرات. ويعتقد العديد من العلماء أن سركت هو نفسه نارمر. لوحة نارمر الشهيرة، المكتشفة في 1898 في هيراكونپوليس، تظهر نارمر حاملاً شعاري مصر العليا (الصعيد) ومصر السفلى (الدلتا)، مما عزز نظرية أنه كان موحد المملكتين. تقليدياً يعزى هذا الإنجاز للملك مينا، وهذا ما تذكره قائمة مانيتو بجانب كونه أول الملوك الفراعنة. بعض العلماء يعتقدون أن مينا ونارمر هما نفس الشخص، بينما يعتقد علماء آخرون أن مينا هو حورس آخا وأنه ورث حكم مصر التي وحدها نارمر من قَبْلِه. علماء آخرون يعتقدون أن نارمر بدء عملية التوحيد وإما أنه لم ينجح أو نجح جزئياً؛ تاركاً إكمال المهمة لمينا. وهناك نظرية أخرى مساوية في الإحتمال وهي أن نارمر أعقب مباشرة الملك الذي وحد مصر (والذي ربما كان الملك عقرب الذي وُجد اسمه على صولجان في هيراكونپوليس)، ومن ثم اتخذ نفس رموز توحيد الشطرين التي كانت مستعملة قبله لمدة جيل. ويجب ملاحظة أنه بينما كان هناك الكثير من الأدلة الملموسة على وجود فرعون اسمه نارمر، فلا يوجد أي دليل عدى قائمة مانيتو والأسطورة على وجود الملك مينا. قائمة الملوك المكتشفة حديثاً في مقبرتي دن و قاعا تذكر نارمر كمؤسس هذه الأسرة المالكة.
اسم نارمر يمثل صوتياً بالرموز الهيروغليفية "نعر" أي قرموط و "مر" أي مطرقة (أو قادوم). وتلك الرموز يمكن نطقها كذلك كما يلي: "نارمرو" أو "مرونار"، إلا أن العرف جرى على أن تنطق "نارمر". والاسم يعني: القرموط الغاضب.
زوجته يعتقد أنها كانت نعيث حوتپ آ ، وكانت أميرة من مصر السفلى. وقد وجد اسمها في مقابر خلفاء نارمر المباشرين حور آحا و دجر ، مما يدعو للإعتقاد أنها كانت أم أو زوجة حور آحا.
ويعتقد أن مقبرته كانت تتألف من غرفتين متصلتين (B17 و B18) وجدا في منطقة أم القعب في أبيدوس.

عجا
و لا توجد معلومات متوفرة عنه


الأسرة الثانية

ني نتر
لا توجد معلومات متوفرة عنه

خع سخموى
لا توجد معلومات متوفرة عنه


الدولة القديمة حوالى 2635 - 2140 ق.م.


الأسرة الثالثة

نب كا
لا توجد معلومات متوفرة عنه 

جسر
لا توجد معلومات متوفرة عنه 

سخم خت 
 لا توجد معلومات متوفرة عنه

و سوف نكمل سرد ملوك الاسرة الرابعة  فيما سيلي

----------


## جوليا

شكرا على البداية الرائعة 

وبانتظار باقي الملف الرائع

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شكرا على البداية الرائعة 
> 
> وبانتظار باقي الملف الرائع


الاخت جوليا شكرا علي الاهتمام بالموضوع و جاري انشاء الله تنقيح ما سبق لاني وجدت في احد المراجع معلومات جيدة عن ملوك الاسرتين الاولي و الثانية
دمتي بخير اختي الفاضلة

----------


## nour2005

ما شاء الله اخي الكريم 
معلومات قيمة واسامي جديدة لم اسمع بها من قبل
مجهود كبير قمت به سلمت يداك 
والى مزيد من المعلومات الجديدة 
تحيتي مع التقدير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ما شاء الله اخي الكريم 
> معلومات قيمة واسامي جديدة لم اسمع بها من قبل
> مجهود كبير قمت به سلمت يداك 
> والى مزيد من المعلومات الجديدة 
> تحيتي مع التقدير


الاخت نور شكرا علي مداخلتك و في انتظار مداخلاتك في باقي المواضيع 
دمتي بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

الأسرة الرابعة

سنفرو



سنفرو (بالإنجليزية: Sneferu ، وسماه قدامى الإغريق: سوريس) مؤسس الأسرة الرابعة والد الفرعون الشهير خوفو باني الهرم الأكبر. حكم من حوالي 2613 ق.م. حتى 2589 ق.م. واسمه "سنفر" يعني: "صانع الجمال".

تزوج سنفرو من حتپ حرس، التي يعتقد أنها كانت ابنة الفرعون السابق له، هوني. وحماه ربما يكون أيضاً والده حسب بعض المنظرين. وحسب تلك النظرية بإن هوني أنجب حتپ حرس من زوجة ملكية، بينما أنجب سنفرو من جارية. ولذلك فكان زواج سنفرو هو جوازه إلى العرش.

خوفو


خوفو هو ثاني ملوك الأسرة الرابعة في مصر القديمة. تولى الحكم بعد وفاة والده سنفرو. تحت إسم (خنم خواف لي ) أي (المعبود خنوم الذي يحميني). وهو من قرية (منعت خوفو) أي (مرضعة خوفو) وهي بلدة بني حسن حاليا . أرسل البعثات إلى وادي المغارة لإحضار الفيروز. حيث وجد اسمه وصورة تمثله وهو يهوي على رأس شخص بدبوس قتال. له تمثال وحيد عثر عليه في أبيدوس من العاج، نقش اسمه على كرسي العرش، وطول التمثال خمسة سنتيمترات، وهو الآن بالمتحف المصري حكم طبقا لبردية (تورين) حوالي ثلاث وعشرين سنة. في عهده بني الهرم الأكبر في الجيزة، وهو أضخم بناء حجري في العالم أطلق عليه اسم (أخت خوفو) بمعنى أفق خوفو شيد سنة 2650 ق.م.

خفرع


خفرع رابع فراعنة الأسرة الرابعة، ابن الملك خوفو في عصر الفراعنة، في مصر القديمة. واسمه تعني: "التجلي مثل رع". تزوج من الأميرة مراس عنخ.

لا يوجد اتفاق حول تاريخ حكمه، ولكن قد قيل بأنه حكم بين عامي 2558 ق.م. و 2532 ق.م. لقد بنى ثاني أكبر هرم في الجيزة، بالإضافة إلى أبو الهول، ومعبد.

من كاو رع


من كاو رع خامس فراعنة الأسرة الرابعة، ابن الملك خفرع في عصر الفراعنة، في مصر القديمة. واسمه تعني: "طويل العمر بقوة رع". تزوج من الأميرة خامر عر نبتي الثانية.

بعض الكتاب يضعون تاريخ حكمه بين عامي 2532 ق.م. و 2504 ق.م.، أي 28 سنة، إلا أن بردية تورين تقول أنه حكم لمدة 18 عاماً، وهو الأقرب للطحة إذا ما أخذنا في الاعتبار العديد من التماثيل غير المكتملة له. لقد بنى ثالث أكبر هرم في الجيزة.

شبسكاف

ابن منكاورع حكم لارع سنوات و ترك بناء قبره علي شكل هرم لصلة ذلك بعبادة الشمس و اراد اهماله فبني قبره علي شكل تابوت كبير 100متر*72متر و ارتفاعه 18 مترا
و يعرف حاليا باسم مصطبة فرعون في سقارة القبلية

و لنا عودة مع الاسرة الخامسة

----------


## أنفـــــال

واسمه "سنفر" يعني: "صانع الجمال".
معنى شيك أوي .. بالرغم من ان الاسم مش قد كدة يعني ..  :: 
بس انت تكتب .. و احنا معاك ...
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ياريت يا أستاذ معتز فعلا تكمل هذا الموضوع
حتى ولو بموضوعات منفردة عن كل شخصية وملك

وإذا استطعت ان اتعاون معك فى جمع معلومات عن الملوك الغير متوافر معهم معلومات سافعل
لأن من الواجب علينا جميعا ان نقرأ ونفكر ونظهر هذا التاريخ العظيم الذى لا يوجد على وجه الآرض كافة تاريخ يضاهيه فى الحضارة 
او عظمة شعب كهذا الشعب الذى شهد الحضارة والعلوم منذ آلاف السنين

الف شكر

----------


## محمود زايد

معلومات جميله اول مرة اعرفها رغم حبى للتاريخ وقرأته لكنها بالنسبه لى جديدة 
ارجو الاستمرار واضافه المزيد من المعلومات حتى تزداد دائرة معرفتنا بتاريخنا الجميل 
شكرا يا استاذ معتز

----------


## ابن طيبة

> واسمه "سنفر" يعني: "صانع الجمال".
> معنى شيك أوي .. بالرغم من ان الاسم مش قد كدة يعني .. 
> بس انت تكتب .. و احنا معاك ...


الاخت انفال انا عارف ان الاسم مش داخل دماغك لكن معني اسم سنفرو هو صانع الجمال و للعلم له بعض الجداريات تبين كم ان هذا الملك كان وسيما
شكرا لمرورك اختي الفاضلة
دمتي بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ياريت يا أستاذ معتز فعلا تكمل هذا الموضوع
> حتى ولو بموضوعات منفردة عن كل شخصية وملك
> 
> وإذا استطعت ان اتعاون معك فى جمع معلومات عن الملوك الغير متوافر معهم معلومات سافعل
> لأن من الواجب علينا جميعا ان نقرأ ونفكر ونظهر هذا التاريخ العظيم الذى لا يوجد على وجه الآرض كافة تاريخ يضاهيه فى الحضارة 
> او عظمة شعب كهذا الشعب الذى شهد الحضارة والعلوم منذ آلاف السنين
> 
> الف شكر


الاخت قلب مصر فعلا انا في حاجة الي من يتعاون معي لان الموضوع موسوعي و محتاج العديد من الاقلام و ليس قلما واحد و في انتظار مشاركتك لاكمال الموضوع و شكرا لك هذا العرض الكريم
دمتي بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> معلومات جميله اول مرة اعرفها رغم حبى للتاريخ وقرأته لكنها بالنسبه لى جديدة 
> ارجو الاستمرار واضافه المزيد من المعلومات حتى تزداد دائرة معرفتنا بتاريخنا الجميل 
> شكرا يا استاذ معتز


الاخ محمود ابو زيد شكرا لمرورك الكريم و اتمني ان تكون في المداخلات التالية ما ينال اعجابك
دمت بكل خير اخي الكريم

----------


## مصطفى سلام

شكرا يا فرعون طيبة النشيط ..
جين قرأت تلك النبذات عن أولئك العظام .. أحسست أنى أغرق فى أعماق التاريخ .. و ياله من غرق لذيذ ....
و إلى السادة القراء : هل تسمح لى بكلمة : 
العصر الثينى ، و تنطق كثيرا : العصر التينى أو الطينى ، و ذلك نسبة إلى طينة ( بالنون)(وليس طيبة " بالباء " فطيبة هى الأقصر) .. أما طينة فى فى حدود قرية أبيدوس الحالية التى تقع على بعد حوالى 10 كيلومترات من مدينة البلينا الحالية بمحافظة سوهاج التى تقع على بعد 467 كيلومترا من القاهرة .. و فى طينة بدأ التاريخ الفرعونى على يد أحد أعظم أبنائها (نارمر .. الذى يعرفه البعض باسم الملك مينا )
شكرا ، و فى انتظار المزيد ..
مصطفى سلام

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شكرا يا فرعون طيبة النشيط ..
> جين قرأت تلك النبذات عن أولئك العظام .. أحسست أنى أغرق فى أعماق التاريخ .. و ياله من غرق لذيذ ....
> و إلى السادة القراء : هل تسمح لى بكلمة : 
> العصر الثينى ، و تنطق كثيرا : العصر التينى أو الطينى ، و ذلك نسبة إلى طينة ( بالنون)(وليس طيبة " بالباء " فطيبة هى الأقصر) .. أما طينة فى فى حدود قرية أبيدوس الحالية التى تقع على بعد حوالى 10 كيلومترات من مدينة البلينا الحالية بمحافظة سوهاج التى تقع على بعد 467 كيلومترا من القاهرة .. و فى طينة بدأ التاريخ الفرعونى على يد أحد أعظم أبنائها (نارمر .. الذى يعرفه البعض باسم الملك مينا )
> شكرا ، و فى انتظار المزيد ..
> مصطفى سلام


الاخ الكريم مصطفي سلام مازالت تعليقاتك تعبر لي مرة عن اخري عن ان قاعة التاريخ تفتقد لقلمك و مواضيعك و كما امتعتنا بموضوع محمد علي نريد ان تمتعنا بمعلوماتك القيمة عن حضارة قدماء المصريين
دمت بكل خير اخي الكريم العاشق للتاريخ

----------


## maya2007

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز

----------


## بكاء الحب



----------

